# Nette Erwachsenengilde (H) sucht



## xxBonaxx (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Mitspieler/innen,

unsere Gilde (bis vor einem Tag noch Gildenbündnis mehrerer Gilden (deshalb auch noch nicht Stufe 25 und Erfolge, sind aber auf dem Weg dahin)) sucht Spieler/innen, am allerliebsten auch Paare/Ehepaare ab 25 Jahren zum gemeinsamen Raiden/Erfolge sammeln und quatschen.

Wir raiden 2 mal die Woche, Montags und Donnerstags ab 21.00 Uhr bis 0.00 Uhr, wenn der erste müde ist oder zwecks RL weg muss wird auch mal früher Schluß gemacht. Da wir im Moment wegen Arbeit und Studium teilweise unseren Raid nicht voll bekommen suchen wir noch eine Heiler am liebsten Dudu oder aber Pala, Holy Priest. Außerdem suchen wir noch einen DD. 

Freitags machen wir Retro Raids, Beginn ist meist zwischen 21.00-21.30 Uhr. Welcher Raid besucht wird, wird von der Gruppe bestimmt. Wenn ihr möchtet könnt ihr ja gerne mal mit, um uns kennen zu lernen (wegen X-realm Einladung einfach Nachricht auf der HP hinterlassen).

Natürlich sammeln wir auch Erfolge und sind für jeden Spaß zu haben.
Ich könnte jetzt noch jede Menge schreiben, überzeugt euch doch lieber selbst von uns und schaut entweder auf unserer HP vorbei oder meldet euch per PN bei mir.

http://wowgilden.net/dreihundert-freimaurer/forum.html

In freudiger Erwartung

xxBonaxx


----------



## Zaitec (17. Juli 2012)

Grüss Dich,

auf welchem Server spielt ihr denn?


----------



## xxBonaxx (14. August 2012)

Meldet euch!


----------

